# 2010 Prius advice



## Tidballa (Jun 28, 2016)

Yesterday I noticed my 2010 Prius shaking uncontrollably when I turned it on and was in park. I turned it off. It stopped. I turned it back on and drove around for a while. I take it to the local shop today to get an oil change and I told him about the situation. He doesn’t do a full oil change but does fill it to the top with oil (which I could’ve done for cheaper) and charges me for that. Anyways, he says they found coolant in the oil filter. Apparently it’s a huge deal and he gave me three quotes for getting a new engine. He recommended getting a new engine from China that is under 40k miles which does make the most sense but takes 90 days to get here. It would cost me $4,000 for this. My current mileage is at 133,000. I did some research and saw that it could be the gasket blown. The mechanic said, there’s a chance you may not have anymore issues for a couple years or you may have trouble soon. 

Any recommendations? I’m going to drive it around until I have another experience like this and do more research about what I should do. Wouldn’t hurt to get a basically brand new engine, but I really don’t feel like spending 4K.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Blown headgasket.
Forget the $4000 engine you were told about
Go to car-part.com buy used.
Or have the head gasket replaced.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

If all he did was top off the oil, he wouldn't have taken off the filter. That's just dumb. Taking out the filter is the hardest (and messiest) part. Something just doesn't jive with the story. Go to another mechanic.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Criminally incompetent mechanic. Seek another opinion.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Honestly sounds like a misfire. 
Could be from a bad spark plug or a bad coil. 

I would buy a cheap code reader or take it to autozone to have the codes read. 
Is it says misfire, than it's hopefully something simple like I mentioned. 
You can fix it yourself, it's simple. 

When was the last time you had a oil change? 

Check your oil now. See if the oil looks like a chocolate milkshake. If it does the engine is done.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Iann said:


> Honestly sounds like a misfire.
> Could be from a bad spark plug or a bad coil.
> 
> I would buy a cheap code reader or take it to autozone to have the codes read.
> ...


He is not likely to fix it himself. Car Mechanic aptitude does not appear like Cinderella's Fairy Godmother.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

LADryver said:


> He is not likely to fix it himself. Car Mechanic aptitude does not appear like Cinderella's Fairy Godmother.


I bought a few cars like this. 
Person thinks it's needing a new engine. 
All along its just a bad Coil Pack or plug.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Throw the car away.... best advice possible


----------

